

Oracle, The scariest company in tech. - spitfire
http://www.conceivablytech.com/3637/business/the-scariest-company-in-tech

======
bediger
This is a good read, but, and it's a big one, it's written by Rob Enderle.
Given his performance for SCOg in the Linux suits of the last few years, one
has to question his integrity and veracity. Oracle could easily have bought
him off with the same "collateral" strategy Enderle himself describes. Which
would be a fascinating infinite regression.

